# Layer fixieren



## Streetfighter (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich verzweifle daran einen Layer in seiner Position fixieren zu können.
Der Layer sollte beim Scrollen innerhalb einer Seite die Position beibehalten.

Mit  "POSITION: fixed" funktioniert das im Netscape und Opera-Browser aber nicht beim IE.

Ich hab einige Beiträge durchstöbert und es gibt eine Möglichkeit mit DHTML aber bei dieser Möglichkeit behält der Layer zwar seine Position aber dieser Vorgang findet ruckelartig statt und dies sollte vermieden werden. Bei Opera und Netscape gibts mit fixed überhaupt kein Ruckeln.

Hat jemand eine Idee - hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## cherny (12. Oktober 2003)

*hi*

so hier diese antwort hat man mir auch mal gegeben weiss jetzt nur nicht ob es genau das richtige ist hoffe mal es klappt


<style type="text/css">
body {
 background-image:url(layout.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat;
 background-attachment:fixed; padding:0px; }
div.mybody {
 margin-left:100px; margin-top:20px; margin-right:20px; margin-bottom:20px; }
</style>


----------



## Streetfighter (12. Oktober 2003)

@chemy

Danke für deine Antwort - mit diesem Code kann ich via Stylesheet ein Hintergrundbild fixieren ohne es zu wiederholen und diese Zeilen hab ich auch schon in Verwendung.

Mir geht es aber darum einen Layer zu fixieren, d.h. dieser soll beim Scrollen einer Seite nicht mitwandern. Eine Möglichkeit wurde auch .hier  beschrieben, diese funktioniert auch - aber leider funktioniert das Ganze so ruckelartig. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wie man das anders machen könnte.

Wie schon oben beschrieben funktioniert das mit "POSITION: fixed" nur beim Netscape und Opera-Browser aber nicht beim IE.

Eventuell hat doch jemand noch andere Ideen.


----------



## Streetfighter (13. Oktober 2003)

...oder besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit zwei Hintergrundbilder gleichzeitig einzublenden - dann wäre mir auch schon geholfen.

Mittels css und fixed kann man diese fixieren.

Aber ob das mit zwei Hintergrundbildern gleichzeig funktioniert weíß ich nicht.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## prefix (13. Oktober 2003)

darüber haben sich schon andere den kopf zerbrochen - und es auch hinbekommen 

http://www.fabrice-pascal.de/artikel/posfixedie6/


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

Was spricht denn gegen position:absolute ?


----------



## prefix (13. Oktober 2003)

*lol* - die fragestellung zu beginn:



> Ich verzweifle daran einen Layer *in seiner Position fixieren* zu können.
> Der Layer sollte beim Scrollen innerhalb einer Seite *die Position beibehalten.*


daher ist - zumindest für mich - diese variante die naheliegende 

position:absolute ist auch deshalb nicht gut, da der container dann ja *mitscrollt!*


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

So lustig das auch sein mag prefix, bitte trotzdem in Zukunft auf unsere Netiquette Punkt 12 achten


----------



## prefix (13. Oktober 2003)

> [..] und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. [...]


Aha, interessant!

Aber noch eine Frage (man beachte jetzt meine Groß- und Kleinschreibung): Was genau meinst jetzt mit "... so lustig das auch sein mag..."?


----------



## Streetfighter (13. Oktober 2003)

*Fixieren*

@Prefix

Genau diese Info hab ich gesucht - ein großes Dankeschön!
Super präzise beschrieben - werde mir das mal zu Gemüte führen.

Ich danke dir - *freude*


----------



## prefix (13. Oktober 2003)

Und DaS gAnZe, OhnE dIIIIeeee grOss- (man verzeihen mein doppel-s nach einem langgesprochenene vokal) UnD klEinsChrEibUNg *lol* - das ist jetzt WIRKLICH lustig - verdammt, ich hab vergessen, einen rechSchrEibfehLer einZubauEn 

@ freut mich, dir geholfen zu haben (nimm das vorige nicht so ernst, war NICHT gegen dch gerichtet


----------

